# How hot should an i7-2630QM get?



## bubbagumper6

I was just playing Portal 2 and it peaked at 85*C which seems a bit high to me...Should I be concerned?

Keep in mind this is in a laptop...not overclocked also


----------



## ktec

core or cpu temp?  Either way I think thats too HOT!
What laptop is that in?


----------



## bubbagumper6

Well that was the max reading that core temp had recorded when I finished playing.  It usually idles at around 40*C then hits 50*C when I'm running programs and whatnot (stressing it a little).  Last night was the first time I had played any games on it though.  It was just sitting on my lap, no cooling pads or anything.  I kind of thought that was hot too...

I even paid an extra $15 for the Arctic Silver to be used instead of just standard thermal compound...I wonder how hot it would have gotten with that.

Full specs on the laptop:
ASUS N73SV-A1
Display 17.3" HD+ LED 16:9 "Glare Type" Super Clear Ultra Bright Glossy Screen (1600x900)
Processor 2nd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-2630QM, 2.0-2.8GHz, (32nm, 6MB L3 cache)
Thermal Compound Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - CPU + GPU
Graphics Video Card nVidia GT 540M 1024MB PCI-Express GDDR3 DX11 with Optimus™ Technology
Ram - 6,144MB (6GB) DDR3 1333MHz Dual Channel Memory (3x2GB)
Optical Drive 4X Blu-Ray Reader / 8X DVDRW/CDRW Super Multi Combo Drive
Primary Hard Drive - 640GB 5400RPM WD or Seagate (Serial-ATA II 3GB/s)


----------



## 1shado1

bubbagumper6 said:


> Well that was the max reading that core temp had recorded when I finished playing.  It usually idles at around 40*C then hits 50*C when I'm running programs and whatnot (stressing it a little).  Last night was the first time I had played any games on it though.  It was just sitting on my lap, no cooling pads or anything.  I kind of thought that was hot too...



Chances are that you were blocking intake or exhaust vents by having it on your lap, instead of setting it on a hard flat surface (although I don't know the configuration of your specific laptop).


----------



## speedyink

Here's an MSI laptop test with the same CPU (slightly different GPU):

"At idle or under light workloads (browsing the Net, working with text and so), the CPU stays at around 34-38ºC and the GPU at around 30-32ºC. In these conditions the fans are audible, but not annoying, and the laptop isn’t any noisier than my Dell Studio 1537 (Intel Core 2 Duo T5800, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450).

After 1 h playing Call of Duty: Black Ops, the temperature of the CPU was 83ºC, and that of the GPU was 71ºC. Both the keyboard and the palmrest were only a bit warm, without being uncomfortable. In these conditions the fan noise is loud, but I didn’t find it annoying, because the speakers were loud enough.

To push the cooling system to its limits I ran simultaneously a Torture Test in Prime95 and the Stability Test in FurMark, so both CPU and GPU were at the maximum. The test was run for 1 h, and the highest recorded temperatures were 88ºC (CPU) and 77ºC (GPU). The fan speed varied depending on the temperature, so the CPU was always oscillating between 65 and 85 º C and the GPU between 73 and 76 ºC."


----------



## bubbagumper6

speedyink said:


> Here's an MSI laptop test with the same CPU (slightly different GPU)
> 
> At idle or under light workloads (browsing the Net, working with text and so), the CPU stays at around 34-38ºC and the GPU at around 30-32ºC. In these conditions the fans are audible, but not annoying, and the laptop isn’t any noisier than my Dell Studio 1537 (Intel Core 2 Duo T5800, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450).
> 
> After 1 h playing Call of Duty: Black Ops, the temperature of the CPU was 83ºC, and that of the GPU was 71ºC. Both the keyboard and the palmrest were only a bit warm, without being uncomfortable. In these conditions the fan noise is loud, but I didn’t find it annoying, because the speakers were loud enough.
> 
> To push the cooling system to its limits I ran simultaneously a Torture Test in Prime95 and the Stability Test in FurMark, so both CPU and GPU were at the maximum. The test was run for 1 h, and the highest recorded temperatures were 88ºC (CPU) and 77ºC (GPU). The fan speed varied depending on the temperature, so the CPU was always oscillating between 65 and 85 º C and the GPU between 73 and 76 ºC.



Interesting.  The one thing I will note about my new laptop is it's very quiet...At idle it's whisper quiet, I hear nothing, when it was in the 80*C range you could hear the fan but it was still pretty quiet.  That's good to know that someone else had similar temps to mine, thanks.


----------



## bubbagumper6

Just finished another round of Portal 2...this time I used my laptop pad with a cooling pad on top of that and the temps were closer to 90*C, lol.  I guess the cooling pad doesn't help that much...


----------



## flanker

bubbagumper6 said:


> Just finished another round of Portal 2...this time I used my laptop pad with a cooling pad on top of that and the temps were closer to 90*C, lol.  I guess the cooling pad doesn't help that much...



I use HWMMonitor and my old G73JH is only running around 50C on all cores. 
I would suspect what ever program you are using is giving false Temps., Or there is something really wrong with your system.


----------



## bubbagumper6

flanker said:


> I use HWMMonitor and my old G73JH is only running around 50C on all cores.
> I would suspect what ever program you are using is giving false Temps., Or there is something really wrong with your system.



Same CPU?  Is that 50C at idle or after heavy load?


----------



## flanker

bubbagumper6 said:


> Same CPU?  Is that 50C at idle or after heavy load?



Right now that Temp. is at idle.


----------



## bubbagumper6

flanker said:


> Right now that Temp. is at idle.



lol, well of course it's going to be low at idle, mine sits at or below 50 when I'm just browsing the internet...Try playing a videogame for an hour then report back what your max recorded temp was.  Mine usually stays around 80 average while playing but core temp records peaks too and they were all close to 90.


----------



## flanker

bubbagumper6 said:


> lol, well of course it's going to be low at idle, mine sits at or below 50 when I'm just browsing the internet...Try playing a videogame for an hour then report back what your max recorded temp was.  Mine usually stays around 80 average while playing but core temp records peaks too and they were all close to 90.



I will let you know when my core Temps. hit 90C


----------



## speedyink

flanker said:


> I will let you know when my core Temps. hit 90C



sounds like your cpu is running at the same temps.

I suppose it's just a hot running cpu.  My atom n270 gets up to 80 C while my core 2 duo t8300 rarely goes above 40 C (sitting at 26 now).


----------



## bubbagumper6

This is encoding a blu ray (over an hour into the process) so notice the Load's


----------

